# indoor arrow selection



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

MODS note, I know this is a Field Forum, but when I post in the general section, it goes to page 3 in an hour. 

I shoot 50 pounds at 30.5” on my indoor rig. Looking at the selection chart from Easton, I can shoot 2311, 2312, 2213, 2214, or 2115. Which one would you select and why? Also, what point weight—strictly for indoor? The charts seem to suggest 8% FOC?

I had a bunch of xx78 2315’s so I used them this past season, but I believe they are a bit stiffer and heavier than I need at 50 pounds.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> MODS note, I know this is a Field Forum, but when I post in the general section, it goes to page 3 in an hour.
> 
> I shoot 50 pounds at 30.5” on my indoor rig. Looking at the selection chart from Easton, I can shoot 2311, 2312, 2213, 2214, or 2115. Which one would you select and why? Also, what point weight—strictly for indoor? The charts seem to suggest 8% FOC?
> 
> I had a bunch of xx78 2315’s so I used them this past season, but I believe they are a bit stiffer and heavier than I need at 50 pounds.


I'd shoot the 2315s and add point weight until they spined out (I'd use OT2 to figure that out). The thinner walled shafts just don't hold up to the pounding as well as the 2315's especially if you're shopoting into hard bales like celo-tex. They are close enough for indoor...


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*Indoor arrow*

When i did my indoor arrows i cut them to the length I needed. Then started with 100 grains up front. I shot them. Then added 25 more grains to 3 arrows. Shot them against the 100s,ect ect. I'm shooting 2314s with 185 grains up front. Arrow length 28'',4'' feathers. draw length is 29'',57lbs draw.

Heavey is not a problem with indoor arrows. People shooting the 2712s ARE shooting as high as 700 grain arrows. The spine charts should get you close.By adding extra weight you can break down the spine. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I'd shoot the 2315s and add point weight until they spined out (I'd use OT2 to figure that out). The thinner walled shafts just don't hold up to the pounding as well as the 2315's especially if you're shopoting into hard bales like celo-tex. They are close enough for indoor...


I'm using 165 gr glue in points on the 2315s so I guess I'm good , at least AA software says I'm optimum. I was just wondering how much better it would shoot with lighter arrows in the proper spine. I definitely agree about the pounding. I'm not sure if it was due to someone pulling arrows and bending them or maybe I banged them, but I had 5 shafts with varying degrees of bend--3 could not be straightened.

Another question, are the super slams a tougher arrow than the X7s in the same length and spine?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> I'm using 165 gr glue in points on the 2315s so I guess I'm good , at least AA software says I'm optimum. I was just wondering how much better it would shoot with lighter arrows in the proper spine. I definitely agree about the pounding. I'm not sure if it was due to someone pulling arrows and bending them or maybe I banged them, but I had 5 shafts with varying degrees of bend--3 could not be straightened.
> 
> Another question, are the super slams a tougher arrow than the X7s in the same length and spine?


How long are your shafts....just the shafts though? 

Unless those arrows are full length.....I wouldn't trust AAs arrow program if it's telling you that is a good spine match :zip:

X7s and XX78s are pretty much the same shafts with different paint jobs.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

shaft is 30" now that I cut'm down with 165 grain glue in points and 2.5" feathers. uni Bushings and super nocks

AA software seems to go on the stiff side. At 31" DL and 63 pounds, it only gave me a couple 'optimum' hunting arrows. 3-71 and CX400s etc.... By the way, AA software says the 2315's are marginal stiff. I ran several set ups through and did not remember which was which.

Speaking of my favorite subject, stationary rests, with a 345 grain Maxima 250, I ought to be good using a .010 blade on the trophy taker correct? I just can't see how I won't have some sort of contact. I guess there's a sweet spot with these rests.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> shaft is 30" now that I cut'm down with 165 grain glue in points and 2.5" feathers. uni Bushings and super nocks
> 
> AA software seems to go on the stiff side. At 31" DL and 63 pounds, it only gave me a couple 'optimum' hunting arrows. 3-71 and CX400s etc.... By the way, AA software says the 2315's are marginal stiff. I ran several set ups through and did not remember which was which.
> 
> Speaking of my favorite subject, stationary rests, with a 345 grain Maxima 250, I ought to be good using a .010 blade on the trophy taker correct? I just can't see how I won't have some sort of contact. I guess there's a sweet spot with these rests.


I know several people that use AA for their tapes and OT2 for the shaft selector.....:wink:

But I come up with a heavier point for you....I know VaVince shoots around 55 lbs but with an 1.5" shorter draw then yours so it kind of washes the differences in your setups out.... 

This is what I would start with for you.....

30" shaft with a 200 grain point....OT2 shows you on the stiff side....but just barely stiff.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Some great points come from
www.competitionarcheryproducts.com


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

flybynight said:


> When i did my indoor arrows i cut them to the length I needed. Then started with 100 grains up front. I shot them. Then added 25 more grains to 3 arrows. Shot them against the 100s,ect ect. I'm shooting 2314s with 185 grains up front. Arrow length 28'',4'' feathers. draw length is 29'',57lbs draw.
> 
> Heavey is not a problem with indoor arrows. People shooting the 2712s ARE shooting as high as 700 grain arrows. The spine charts should get you close.By adding extra weight you can break down the spine. Good luck and good shooting.


my 2712s are right at 735


----------

